# Hi everyone



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to the forum. You sound like us, we have animals instead of kids too. I don't know if you read any of my posts but I am laid up from a horse fall last week so I've been spending way to much time on the computer too. Have fun on the forum


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
That's great!!!
Have fun posting, too!


----------



## CuttingEdge (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks for a warm welcome, I'm sure we'll have lots to talk about.

Vidaloco, sorry to hear about your injury, I hope you heal fast and get back on your feet. I've experienced many injures over the years, not many from my animals, but quite a few from my ocupation. LOL! Last year I fell off a roof and hurt the ball of my left foot and still can't quite walk right.


----------



## ilovemydun (Nov 2, 2007)

Hellooo! Welcome to the forum. I'm from wisconsin as well..and i know what you mean about our winters! :x haha


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

lol just like me and my hubby too  we have 3 horses, 3 dogs, a cat, 12 guinea pigs, a marine fish tank and 3 freshwater fish tanks  who has time for children lol


----------

